# Thinking about G0759 - advice?



## bluegrass-engineer (Jan 25, 2015)

I am getting ready to buy my first and, hopefully, last mill.  After months of comparing I think I want the Grizzly G0759.  The machine seems to be identical to the G0758, except it has DRO on the X and Y axes.  Now this is a new product for Grizzly, and they won't even have it in stock for a couple of months.  I would really appreciate any comments from you folks.  The G0758 is a very popular hobby mill.  That was my first choice until I saw the G0759.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## countryguy (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm sure you have also read a lot of material out there as well.  Some good, some not so good.  In the end, it's (to me) all about what you will be doing with the Mill?   Search the H&M site w/ the 'search feature' for either unit and you'll see some info.  Most of it good. They seem to take care of their customers.   The Q/A from Grizzly seems to be good overall.    I can tell as your comment about the first & last mill purchase made me Smile!  I thought that too upon a novice time.  LOL.   Really, I hope this is your first and only.  I now know a ton more than I did -  And it boiled down to me not asking myself what I planned to do w/ them Mill?      Can you give us some details on your expectations and what you would like to work with material wise?     

Thanks for the post!   
CG.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 25, 2015)

The 758 is a smaller mill compared to the 759. The 759 is basically a 704 with the DRO. I have a machine of the same size and it works very well as long as you stay within it's intended work envelope. Some have bought the 704 and put 5/8" end mills in it and promptly sheared the plastic intermediate gear. A 5/8" end mill is too much for this sized mill unless very small cuts are taken.

As previously said, it would help to understand what you want to use the mill for? You said hobby use, but that could mean pretty much anything to this group (we have guys with 3000 lb. 'hobby' machines here).  

You need to think about what you want to use the mill for, and what future projects you might want to tackle. Many of us (me included) started small then found we needed bigger machines to support larger hobby projects.


----------



## markknx (Jan 25, 2015)

This seems to be a good hobby machine. It won't take cuts the size a1500 or 3000lbs. machine will but it don't take the floor space or cost as much either.  as is metioned a few time already it comes down to what you plan on doing. As long as most of your parts are within travel and head to table -tool size then you should be ok. Good luck and have fun. be sure to post pics of whatever you get and how it works for you. Also remember the guys here love to help and find the only supid question to be the one never asked, so be sure to ask if you don't know, I for one would hateto see you wreck your new machine or worst yourself. Mark


----------



## rick9345 (Jan 26, 2015)

30 yrs of this hobby. Buying only what think I can get by with.
Lessons learned,Buy/ get twice the size one thinks they need,grow in to not out of as skills increase,
                           There is no subsitute for mass when it comes to tool stability and repeatability.
                           With stability in machine/tooling,less frustration and easier learning curve(cost savings too).
Decide on a goal,such as do I want be able to machine/make things or just occupy time in shop.
There are many aspects of this hobby/disease suitable for all.
Welcome, join the fun and share.

First and last??????????????????Hummm!!!!!!!!!  A poll for the members?


----------



## Baithog (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently got my 0759. It took a month and a half to get it off back order. They are selling them faster than they can be put together, probably due to the addition of the DRO. The 0704 is the same base machine, but without the DRO factory installed.  The DRO is a feature that you are going to fall in love with if you use the machine much. The 0704 with an aftermarket DRO installed by you will be at least $400 more, even if you get the lowest cost equivalent unit. The 0759 does indeed come completely assembled and ready to go after normal clean up. Mine is smooth, tight, and was surprisingly close to being trammed.

I have not been able to do a lot with mine yet. I have cut some steel with it and it was so much nicer than the smaller Seig X2 that I had before. I had access to big knee mills when I worked. This is certainly not that nice, but it is way better than the little mini-mills. It is surprisingly quiet for a gear driven mill. I can use it in the garage after midnight without waking up the neighborhood.

What you want to do is your most important question now, and get more capability than the minimum you need. You will probably want to do more ambitious things in short order.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 26, 2015)

The 759 is a pretty decent machine review wise and owner happiness wise, They all have an issue from time to time with minor flaws and assembly errors, but nothing that a little effort and patience wont solve.  My initial recommendation on any new machine is to tear it down as far as you feel comfortable and re-assemble after a thorough cleaning to remove the packing grease the come slathered in.  You should also pay very close attention to setting all the gibs and adjustments as closely as possible during tis time.  Then follow the recommended break in procedure for running in the bearings, belts and gears.  Look for excess heat and strange noises while you are doing this.  Once you have completed the break in, chuck up a chunk of metal and make something.  Doesn't really matter what you make, just something you can keep on you desk to remind you of where you started to learn about that machine and machining in general.  Above all have some fun and don't hesitate to ask any question you may have, before you get hurt or trash your new machine.

Bob


----------



## Harv (Jan 28, 2015)

I own two Grizzly machines and what Becket said above is right on point. I had to partially dismantle both machines and thoroughly adjust, clean and lubricate them. Don't get me wrong...I have gotten very good service from both of my Grizzly machines (G9729 and  Go752) and like them very much. I just recently sold the 3n1 machine on Craig's List about 24 hours after I listed it. I now have a GO463 Mill on order. I narrowed my two choices down to the machine (GO 759) you have picked and the GO463. I chose the latter.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Jan 30, 2015)

First, many thanks to all you kind people for your responses.

I did go ahead and order the 759.  A message back from Grizzly gave me hope that I might have it by the middle of February.  Patience is a virtue.

Yes, I intend to take it apart and give it a complete cleaning before it ever sees electricity.  I now know where to come if I have any problems.  You folks are great!


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck with the new machine. Add pics when it arrives. You never did mention what you will be making with the new mill.


----------



## OlBull (Jan 30, 2015)

Just a few comments on the G0759 - Have owned one since last summer and have limited machining experience.

Purchase additional intermediate plastic gears in case you get too aggressive with your cuts.  I bought a couple just in case but have not needed to replace any gearing yet.

The stock machine is limited to about 2200 rpm.

If you need to run higher rpm and also want to eliminate the plastic gear issue, consider a future move to a belt drive. 

I am thrilled with the results I get from the G0759.  The DRO gives me the ability to cut very accurately.

Cranking the X axis wheel became very annoying for me, so the power feed accessory (T23010) found it's way from the Grizzly back-ordered list to my machine last week.  Installation was simple (including installing the table limit switch).  A modification was necessary to remount the DRO shield on the back of the table.

Overall, this machine works OK for me!


----------



## Harv (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, my reasons for going with the GO463 are listed here in a message I sent to another member. They are the same conclusions everyone else has come to. The G704/759 is a good solid machine other then it's one weak link. The included DRO seems to keep the machine a big seller. I almost bought one. 

The GO463 is already equipped with a belt drive.

_______________________

I decided because I did not want to have to modify a new machine and  likely void the warranty and/or the extra work involved. The  modification work swap out the plastic gears for metal gears or change  the machine over to a belt drive would be fun to do but I have to many  things going on to make time for it. I just want to put the machine to  work. I believe that the 759 is a good machine but I like to run up to  1" endmills and the 759 is real good up to about 5/8". 

I am only a hobby guy without a lot of experience but my decision was  made by the fact that the 704/759 ships with those plastic drive gears.  The DRO is a real nice feature for the 759 and I would love to have it  but I just plan to add the cheaper sliding scale DRO setup to my machine  and try to live with that. The 704/759 and the GO463 are all the good  choices that I had in my price range and after a couple of weeks of  reading and thought I choose to add a DRO to my new 463 when I am able  to find the time and money to do so. Running up 1" endmills is pushing  my machine to it's max but with light cuts I do pretty good with other  light duty mills. The 704/759 will probably have just as good of  performance if a guy is thoughtful with it's use. 

I would recommend that you order two or three spare gears when you can  as they are often out of stock for months at a time with them. Or even  better modify the machine after it arrives.

All the best


----------



## focusinprogress (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been trying to order this machine as well. I purchased via paypal 1/5/15 only to receive an email that they didn't have stock available to ship within the refund window enforced by paypal and that they subsequently had to cancel my order. They said they were expecting a new shipment 2/6/15, so I logged on 2/7/15 to order, and it said not available for immediate shipment, so I sent an email over. I got my response this morning that they aren't expecting a shipment until march 13 now.....I find it an odd coincidence that each time I've inquired the date they expect shipment is the date of response plus one day a month later.....Have quite a few projects on the back burner waiting on this machine, and I even ordered the clamping kit, boring head kit, and some other accessories from grizzly in anticipation of owning this machine...


----------



## Baithog (Feb 12, 2015)

If you want a G0759, you need to get it ordered. If my experience is anywhere close to usual, the February shipment is already spoken for, and the March one is probably sold out, too. Even the G0704 is on back order now. They ship oldest back order first, so you could be waiting a long time.

I just cut some steel gears on my 759. The DRO is sweet.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree with Baithog: For popular machines from Griz you need to just bite the bullet and get on the 'waiting list'. You could be waiting a long time for it to become generally available.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 12, 2015)

focusinprogress said:


> .I find it an odd coincidence that each time I've inquired the date they expect shipment is the date of response plus one day a month later.....


Sounds like you need to find a different payment means than pay pal.


----------



## rick9345 (Feb 13, 2015)

THE SHIPPING/IN STOCK problem for a lot of things beside Grizzly can currently be traced to west coast sea ports and labor problems/slow down unloading container ships.


----------



## RVJimD (Feb 13, 2015)

The same thing happened to me when I ordered my lathe using my amazon payment option.  I called them and gave them my CC number directly.  You could also use a CC on their web site.  I have also heard that their system will cancel and then restart the order after 90 days or something like that.  This does not kick you out of line, they just do it to keep back orders from getting totally lost if something never comes back in stock.

Jim


----------

